# Titleist custom fit - St.Ives



## Sandy (Mar 3, 2013)

Went up for a club fit this week, and so impressed. All very relaxed and clear, with lots of explanations of what he was trying and making sure what I was wanting to achieve. About 15 minutes in I was feeling a real difference in the quality of the hit, and by the end of the session we'd nailed the perfect driver, fairway wood, rescue and irons. 
Very, very much worth the trip.  Guy who fitted me was Paul Thomson, really good.    Can't wait for my spanners!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice one Sandy, which "Spanners" did you go for...
We need Input!!!


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 3, 2013)

It's a great set up isn't it... Had the pleasure of the 913 driver fit curtesy of GM there! What bats did you get?!?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2013)

Hawkeye was up there last year for a full C/F through the set. Came out yesterday with a Titleist bag - what a gear whore!!!!!! He was also suitably impressed with the whole set up and process


----------

